# Can I get an adapter craftsman # 315 275000



## kevin1 (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought an Craftsman router table with a 2HP Craftsman single speed 1/2 inch collet router. All of my router bits are 1/4 inch is an adapter available for this router and if so where?

Thanks Kevin1


----------



## kevin1 (Jun 28, 2010)

The model on this router is craftsman # 315 275000
Kevin1


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kevin1 said:


> I bought an Craftsman router table with a 2HP Craftsman single speed 1/2 inch collet router. All of my router bits are 1/4 inch is an adapter available for this router and if so where?
> 
> Thanks Kevin1


Here ya go 
Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Adapter Bushings

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

=========


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I would call the nearest parts ,Craftsman tools! I think that You will want the original Collete adapter. Most of them are made so they will not go in to the back of the opening.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kevin1 said:


> I bought an Craftsman router table with a 2HP Craftsman single speed 1/2 inch collet router. All of my router bits are 1/4 inch is an adapter available for this router and if so where?
> 
> Thanks Kevin1


Hi Kevin, OK, Craftsman lists two collect numbers here:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/0740000/P9030055/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

They would be
Item #34
on diagram
Collett assy
PART NUMBER: 974252-003

and 

Item #35
on diagram
Collet assy 
PART NUMBER: 974252-005

Unfortunately they don't give a better description and I couldn't get in the Chat line to ask.
It does like you would need items 33, 36 and 37 in addition to 34 or 35 in order to complete the assembly. 
Hope this helps


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

welcome, Kevin


----------



## jsainsbu (Sep 12, 2011)

kevin1 said:


> I bought an Craftsman router table with a 2HP Craftsman single speed 1/2 inch collet router. All of my router bits are 1/4 inch is an adapter available for this router and if so where?
> 
> Thanks Kevin1


Have the same unit with a 1/4" collet and im in need of the 1/2" willing to do a trade


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jsains said:


> Have the same unit with a 1/4" collet and im in need of the 1/2" willing to do a trade


Welcome to the forum N/a.

This chat was from 2011, so the issue has probably been resolved.

If you have the same model router (315.275000), can't you buy a 1/2" collet?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jsains said:


> Have the same unit with a 1/4" collet and im in need of the 1/2" willing to do a trade


One is available 13.99 from www.searspartsdirect.com, one is no longer available. Can't tell which is which. Might give them a call 1-800-252-1698.


----------



## trappingdefense (Jul 6, 2014)

there is a quarter inch collect available at sears parts. i have one i would be happy to trade with you. i must warn you that the half inch collect is not available as the manufacturer has discontinued its production
trappingdefense


demaio777 at gmail dot com


----------



## trappingdefense (Jul 6, 2014)

no, its no longer manufactured (Ryobi) and sears parts doesnt have a supply.
thanks for your interest


----------

